# "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots-



## overdog

*"Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots-*

Hello, 

instead of doing something serious with my money like going to Ibiza, I put some parts together, 
in the beginning there was this lathe and a piece of aluminium:






...later it looked like this, thanks to Piet from Frankfurt:





...and here are all the parts for the whole light together:






...the SST-90 emitters, connected together in series and glued to the 
massive heatsink for the modamag 4" Turbo Head:







...the modamag configurable battery adapter with 8x IMR18650 cells, I will use 
a stock Mag switch to power this light- not sure, what will happen in use...






"Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 in 4" Colossus Turbo Head:







"Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight at about 18.000 Lumens, the whole light:







This current I measured with 8x AW IMR18650 cells fresh from the charger, I wanted to get 
nothing more but 9amps for 8x 2250 lumens = 18.000 lumens, but I got this, my camera had 
some problems to take the photo, down left is the heatsink with the working SST-90 emitters. 
I hope some resistance will be added when the flashlight host and the switch will come 
in between and current will be reduced...







Controlshot at white wall:






DX stock P7 light:






"Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90:





DX stock P7 at a parking lot:





"Fat Star" 8x SST-90:






Avenue with trees, light up by my car with 2x H7 on high:





Same Avenue light up by the "Fat Star" (without help of carlights):





"Frankfurt Holiday Inn", DX stock P7:





"Fat Star" 8x SST-90:





"Messeturm Frankfurt", 70 floors overground, DX stock P7:





"Fat Star" 8x SST-90:





*Fat Star with new alu-reflectors: *
*



*

*Beamshots with new reflectors:*
To have any comparison to the Ledil reflectors, I took new photos at the "Holiday Inn", controlshot:






...please excuse blurish quality, I could only take one beamshot, then some security from the hotel showed up and asked me "friendly" to leave...
"Fat Star" with new reflectors:






...a street close to my home at night:






...same setup with Fat Star:






...and here is the video: FatStar

Thank you for watching & best regards from Frankfurt,

Steffen.
:wave:


----------



## mvyrmnd

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

 

:bow:


I have no words....

Oh, hang on, yes I do.

Beamshots!


----------



## ktheo

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Beamshots asap!


----------



## don.gwapo

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Holy cow, awesome build you got there. . I wonder if the head will glow to red after running it for minute(s)! :naughty:.


----------



## Illum

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

13A through that I'm guessing 18 gauge wire in the head?
Loord...something will be red, just not the heatsink of the batteries [they are red to begin with :nana:]


----------



## pepko

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

only 8x SST-90 ???

:lolsign:


----------



## CKOD

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*


----------



## 300winmag

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

INSANE!!!! :goodjob:
Now if you could make something like that for a motorbike......


----------



## vudoo

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

I can't wait to get home to see the pics you have posted. Internet at work does not allow me to look at pics.


----------



## ptolemy

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Overdog, I like my steak medium rare. 30 seconds per side please.

lovecpflovecpflovecpf


----------



## ahorton

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

At 12 minutes of runtime it won't heat up much I guess. 

What is its mass?

... Also waiting for beamshots.


----------



## Nos

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*



ahorton said:


> At 12 minutes of runtime it won't heat up much I guess.
> 
> What is it's mass?
> 
> ... Also waiting for beamshots.



at 13A its ~380W !!!
at 9A still ~240

It will heat up very very quick


----------



## Dark Laser

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Holy moly, this is some really serious amount of light  
Great work, really really great :twothumbs


----------



## Fichtenelch

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Holy cow! this is awesome work!


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*



B E A M S H O T S !


----------



## Der Wichtel

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

You've told me about it before but I never expected your were building a *flashlight *with those SST-90s  
Nice one!!


----------



## Nokoff

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

wow, can't wait to see beamshots.. you're gonna need a taller building!


----------



## irv_usc

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

wow. you can light up a whole football field with that thing.


----------



## smokelaw1

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*



irv_usc said:


> wow. you can *scorch and burn* a whole football *stadium *with that thing.


 
Fixed that for you. 

Holy nice build! I am curious, though, stock mag switch? 18G wires? Will they handle this? 
Is there a low beam, like 6000 lumens or something? 

Oh, and BEAMSHOTS!!!!


----------



## jellydonut

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Doesn't it feel good to be there, on top of that hill?:twothumbs

This thing is begging for a photo like the publicity shot of the SR-90 being compared to a car's headlamps.


----------



## ma_sha1

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

OMG, you have completely gone mad


----------



## CarpentryHero

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Wow, are you making more?


----------



## ^Gurthang

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Didn't H.G.Wells Martians use that same "heat ray" weapon??


----------



## PCC

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

One suggestion: welder's gloves. You're probably going to need them!


----------



## moviles

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

new world record with led tecnology


----------



## Der Wichtel

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

It's dark outside now. where are the beamshots?!


----------



## mrartillery

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Nice build! +7 on the beamshots. :wave:


----------



## alpg88

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

nice:thumbsup:
looks like flood of all floods


----------



## Al Combs

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Wow, a 400+ watt LED flashlight. That is awesome.:bow::bow::bow: Eat your heart out hotwire guys.

Have you ever experimented with the IMS-27's or the Khatod-P7's? They are relatively inexpensive and light weight compared to the various McR-27's. I guess that must seem a little absurd worrying about throw on a 20,000+ lumen flashlight. But since you've gone way past the ordinary anyway.lovecpf


----------



## Essexman

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Wow Epic build,  beamshots man, eveyone whats the beamshot!


----------



## flashfiend

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Another awesome overdog build.


----------



## aurum

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Estimated runtime of 1 min. till


----------



## Pöbel

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

BEAMSHOTS! it's dark outside (at least here in Germany)



And PLEASE fill the middle of that SST circle with more Emitters.


----------



## XRAYBoY

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

:wow:

+10 Beamshots!


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Proper FloodMonster


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

!!!Thank you all for nice words!!! 

today I arrived home really late and I didn´t find the time to make some beamshots, but I will make some tomorrow!

Best regards,
Steffen.


----------



## gt40

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*



overdog said:


> !!!Thank you all for nice words!!!
> 
> today I arrived home really late and I didn´t find the time to make some beamshots, but I will make some tomorrow!
> 
> Best regards,
> Steffen.


 
Really, really looking forward to the beamshots. An inspiration as always.


----------



## wquiles

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*



ma_sha1 said:


> OMG, you have completely gone mad



+1

But mad in a good sorta way :devil:


----------



## 350xfire

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Absolutely ridiculous!!! In an extreme way that is!


----------



## junglewarrior

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Subscribed...

Bring on the beamshots!


----------



## chanjyj

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

man..   

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## easilyled

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

overdog, I think you should change your alias to overkill. 
However, aren't you missing something? Don't you need a CBM-360 in the center just to make the light complete? 



I'm joking, I'm just jealous that I don't have the skills to play around with these toys and make these hugely impressive powerhouses. 
Looks like an awesome build.


----------



## DM51

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

Wow! As long as this thing doesn't melt, explode, set fire to your house or give someone 3rd deg. sunburn, it will be a serious candidate for addition to The BIG Lights thread.


----------



## CarpentryHero

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

And if you mass produce them for under 400 dollars, sign me up 


----------



## pepko

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*



CarpentryHero said:


> And if you mass produce them for under 400 dollars, sign me up 


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

My chin hurts and there's a big dent in the floor.


----------



## Hill

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*

I didn't think it could be done, but I'm guessing this would outdo the "Big Mac" (6 x sst-50 + 1 x MC-E) in terms of total mega output. It would be cool to see them in a head-to-head comparison.


----------



## don.gwapo

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*



Hill said:


> I'm guessing this would outdo the "Big Mac" (6 x sst-50 + 1 x MC-E) in terms of total mega output. It would be cool to see them in a head-to-head comparison.


 
It should be coz the fat star is triple the output compare to big mac. Yup, it would be cool if the person who get's mac's big mac post a beamshot of the light for comparison with this fat star. .


----------



## Starlight

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens*



CarpentryHero said:


> And if you mass produce them for under 400 dollars, sign me up 



I guess he doesn't realize that it costs almost $400 just to buy 8 premium emitters.


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Hello,

again thank you all for nice words, I will answer as good as possible and detailed at the weekend- tonight I made some beamshots (first post updated), 
not the best quality, but I will try to make some more at the weekend with more interesting motives- one thing to say: this light is really bright, 
when I took the controlshot at the white wall even the reflected light was really blinding to me... 
But at all I am happy that it works and did not shoot me to the moon when I pushed the button for the first time ...

Best regards & thank you for watching,
Steffen.


----------



## mvyrmnd

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Those beamshots made me laugh!

It's the most fantastically ridiculous thing I've ever seen.

Congrats on an amazing light!


----------



## don.gwapo

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

:bow:. Sweeeeeeeeeet. The beamshots makes my eyes pop open. :naughty:. Looks like BigC's sphere cannot survive for this beast. .

Now mac's Big Mac owner please share beamshots.


----------



## Nokoff

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

dup post, sorry...will take the opportunity to say holy sh...


----------



## Nokoff

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

yes, this is impressive...get some Holiday Inn building shots to compare to your other project...
your auto lights look like they're on low, not high
so what was runtime, and did you peek at the stock [email protected] switch yet to look for deformity


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

All I can say is WOW! That is some impressive work. Thank you for the beamshots that made my night. My wife was impressed and she is rather annoyed by my being a flashaholic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Turboled

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Pretty awesome beamshots! Well done overdog!


----------



## smokelaw1

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Those beamshots are awesome! 

I'm sure I have a need for one of these....it's to, uh, ummm....


----------



## old4570

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Damn thats good .... :twothumbs


----------



## wquiles

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*



smokelaw1 said:


> Those beamshots are awesome!


+1

It just brings a big smile to my face every time I look at those pictures :twothumbs


----------



## NeSSuS-GTE

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

:twothumbs Phenomenal Overdog!

How well is the stock switch holding at that power? 
I'm wondering if you can hear an arc when you engage it.

What are your expectations for switch life?


----------



## chenko

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

This is insane, and cool... it is insanely cool! 
Wow!!! :twothumbs


----------



## supasizefries

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Absolutely insane! :rock:


----------



## DM51

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Those beamshot photos are CRAZY! 

It did not explode or give the OP heatstroke, although it looks as if it scorched a significant part of the landscape there, lol. 

It has therefore been added to The BIG Lights thread  !


----------



## mrartillery

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Lol, nice! A true flooder in every sense of the word.


----------



## 350xfire

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

This light is so riduculously stupid that I like it!!! Great work!


----------



## fishinfool

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

:bow::bow::bow: WOW!!! :bow::bow::bow:


How long to cook a steak with that thing? 10 seconds? :laughing:


----------



## ergotelis

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Steffen don't worry about the holidays you missed. Pack all these crazy things and come to Crete! I will lend you my car and house for as much time as you like(as long as you let me play at that time with these!)


----------



## -Gast-

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

-------


----------



## LightSward

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

:thumbsup: Awesome!!!:twothumbs What is the run time on that? That thing is jaw dropping.


----------



## Thiers-Issard

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

OMG! I want one NOW!


----------



## easilyled

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*



-Gast- said:


> -------



+1. :thumbsup:

This light reduces one to stunning silence


----------



## Toke

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

I am a little worried about the current of 13A.
The rating is something like 10A, and I suspect that you are not getting any, or at least very few, lumen for the last 3A.

Building a driver for that current is not easy, but you could remove 1 or 2 batteries and replace them with turned brass/aluminium dummies. Or a small stick wrapped in tinfoil.



(In case I did not mention it before:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs)


----------



## tx101

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*


----------



## fyrstormer

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Apparently overdog is bucking to be the first person to pose a serious danger to aircraft pilots _without_ using a laser beam... 

...so how much recoil does that thing have when you turn it on? 

On a more serious note, with that much current you should seriously consider using an automotive relay instead of running all the power through the switch.


----------



## David Gretzmier

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

wow ...

You know things are getting crazy when we are comparing a flashlight to car headlight beams, and the flashlight looks easily 4-10 times as bright as those. 

that has got to be the brightest LED "flashlight" out there...

but... looks like there is room on the center of that heatsink for 4 more emitters, and I believe there is a version of that flashlight body that does 12 IMR batts instead of 8. That would have to be the max lumens, around 24000 lumens, that is possible from an LED flashlight that you could still call a flashlight...


----------



## :)>

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Yeah... yeah... yeah...

Where is the .001 lumen moon mode huh??? and the lug for a split ring so that it can be attached to a key chain???

Seriously though; WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## Scott Packard

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Maybe I'm exaggerating a little but at this current level I start thinking more in terms of a contactor than a relay.
Here's a snip from a web page of the difference of the two:

Now, in response to your "difference" question... the terms are delineated by the power they must carry. Here are definitions presented in Struthers-Dunn "Relay Engineering" manual (ca 1945):

Relay
An electrically controlled device that opens and closes electrical contacts to effect the operation of other devices in the same or another circuit.

Contactor
A magnetically-operated device, for repeatedly establishing and interrupting an electrical power circuit. It is usually applied to devices controlling power above 5kW, whereas the term 'relay' is ordinarily employed below 5kW. The terms are often used interchangeably.


----------



## Boltgun

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Well done Steffan!! What is the recoil like when you turn it on 

Boltgun


----------



## LilKevin715

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

OMG...

:bow:


----------



## Eddie-M

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

I love it!


----------



## HarryN

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Very impressive. I will need to see that thing sometime when I visit Germany.


----------



## Bimmerboy

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

I should've built my 4 X MC-E project SUCH a long time ago. It ain't gonna' get so much as a ho-hum from anyone now, perhaps not even from me. :sigh:

Gee... thanks, Overdog. :mecry:

Just kidding... this thing is incredible! Hard to believe the beamshots are from a regular tube format flashlight!


----------



## ttwhin

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*



easilyled said:


> +1. :thumbsup:
> 
> This light reduces one to stunning silence



For a couple of days, to make brain clear! 

Anyhow + for have the guts to test some limits ! :thumbsup: :twothumbs
Crazy bright this flashlight!

First question is that popping up, How long time is it possible to use the flashlight continuous? 
Are we talking about seconds, or is it in fact pretty neat and a can run for like 10 minutes?


----------



## The_Police

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

all I can say is "Holy sh#t!" lol and I love that light


----------



## LEDAdd1ct

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

My goodness, that is just insane! But, please, please do use something, "relay," "contactor," or even telepathy to complete that circuit! That thing is POWERFUL.


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*

Hello,
at first I like to say thank you to DM51 for adding this light to "The BIG Lights" thread, I feel really honoured! 

Thank you for nice comments to myvrmnd, ktheo, don.gwapo, Illum, pepko, CKOD, 300winmag, 
vudoo, ptolemy, ahorton, Nos, Dark Laser, Fichtenelch, Zeruel, Der Wichtel, Nokoff, irv usc, 
smokelaw1, jellydonut, ma_sha1, CarpentryHero, ^Gurthang, PCC, moviles, mrartillery, alpg88,
Al Combs, Essexman, flashfiend, aurum, Pöbel, XRAYBoY, jirik cz, gt40, wquiles, 350xfire,
junglewarrior, chanjyj, easyled, bshanahan14rulz, Hill, Starlight, Mr. Tone, Turoled, smokelaw,
0ld4570, NeSSuS-GTE, chenko, supasizefries, finishfool, ergotelis, Gast, Lightsward, Thiers-Issard,
Toke, tx101, fyrstormer, David Gretzmier, >, Scott Packard, Boltgun, LilKevin715, Eddie-M, Harry-N, 
Bimmerboy, ttwhin, The Police, LEDAdd1ct and all the others for watching!
lovecpf 
I did not find the time yet to answer all questionss detailed, sorry therefore, but to the more asked questions I can say, 
that the switch is still alive (!), runtime at all for this light should be at about 5-7 minutes, but to prevent the batteries 
from getting damaged I recharged them now for two times 
after a total runtime of about 4 -5 minutes each time. I ran the light step by step for a longer time- longest runtime 
at all over 1.30 minutes without getting too hot or some change into blueish colour for the emitters. I think it does 
it´s job what I made it for: to be really bright and having not a real use for everyday use... :tinfoil:

I hope that I will find more time next days to answer all questions!

I updated post one with more beamshots, "The Frankfurt Holiday Inn" and the "Messeturm Frankfurt", 70 floors overground.

Thank you for watching & best regards,
Steffen.
:wave:


----------



## jellydonut

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Woah. Something tells me the Frankfurt PD got a whole bunch more calls about UFOs that night.lovecpf

Now you just need to get someone else to take a photo from an angle to better show that beam. Surely there must be volunteers?:twothumbs


----------



## DM51

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



jellydonut said:


> Woah. Something tells me the Frankfurt PD got a whole bunch more calls about UFOs that night.


LOL!


----------



## Mdemon

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Outstanding!

So, can you make it waterproof and how many minutes would you get underwater with it before the batteries died? :devil:


----------



## jasonck08

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

This is insane! Someone get this guy to a mental institution before he builds something even bigger!


----------



## Eddie-M

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*










That Messeturm skyscraper is huge, Amazing that a flashlight could light up the side of it. I bet you could see right through the glass walls of the "Japan Center" with it! Thanks for the new beamshots :twothumbs


----------



## Th232

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Absolutely insane...

You seriously have to get a hotplate and fry a couple of eggs over that.


----------



## DM51

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



Mdemon said:


> can you make it waterproof and how many minutes would you get underwater with it


Probably not very long: after ~30 secs the sea would start boiling, lol


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Hello,
some answers,
@Illum & smokelaw1: I should have used 20gauge wires, but I used 18gauge wires, but it works, nothing started smoking till now...

@Al Combs: good idea to use some other reflectors for better throw, the Ledil-S are really floody- you suggested to use IMS-27´s or Khatod P7´s- I have no experience with them, and I would have to rasp them down cause the diameter of 27mm would not fit in the head, I did something similar for a triple SST-90 setup in my Silver Star with DX P60 drop-in reflectors and got really better results, so I am thinking about trying some of your suggested reflectors for this light, I want to see a laserlike beam 

more answers to follow....

best regards,
Steffen


----------



## chanjyj

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



overdog said:


> Hello,
> some answers,
> @Illum & smokelaw1: I should have used 20gauge wires, but I used 18gauge wires, but it works, nothing started smoking till now...
> 
> @Al Combs: good idea to use some other reflectors for better throw, the Ledil-S are really floody- you suggested to use IMS-27´s or Khatod P7´s- I have no experience with them, and I would have to rasp them down cause the diameter of 27mm would not fit in the head, I did something similar for a triple SST-90 setup in my Silver Star with DX P60 drop-in reflectors and got really better results, so I am thinking about trying some of your suggested reflectors for this light, I want to see a laserlike beam
> 
> more answers to follow....
> 
> best regards,
> Steffen



"laserlike beam" :devil:


----------



## Der Wichtel

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

the Ledil S reflectors don't focus the beam very well at least for the P7 version.

Here is a comparison between Ledil S for P7 and the P7 reflector used in the triple mag:


----------



## irv_usc

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -Beamshots-*



overdog said:


> I think it does it´s job what I made it for: to be really bright and having not a real use for everyday use... :tinfoil:


 
this is my favorite part of your explanation! why did you build it? just because!

Also your beamshots of the tall buildings are very impressive.

When does your 5x luminus -360 light come out?


----------



## T0RN4D0

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Epic.


----------



## MikeAusC

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



overdog said:


> "Messeturm Frankfurt", 70 floors overground, DX stock P7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fat Star" 8x SST-90:


 

I don't see any lighting of the tower in this photo.

There's a blue haze in the beam, but notice that the haze is as bright to the left and to the right of the tower, as it is in front of the tower.

You need to move the camera away from the beam, so you aren't photographing the backscatter.


----------



## Mdemon

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

He has a point there. The others are more obviously illuminated.

I still want one...


----------



## Cataract

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



Talk about waking up the neighbourhood!!!!!

How about a controller to use only a few LED's at a time = longer runtimes and would actually have some usefulness for EDC (while defeating the original purpose of not having any real use)


----------



## flashfiend

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



Cataract said:


> Talk about waking up the neighbourhood!!!!!
> 
> How about a controller to use only a few LED's at a time = longer runtimes and would actually have some usefulness for EDC (while defeating the original purpose of not having any real use)



I was thinking of a regulator but I don't know of any regulator that would handle the voltage discussed here.


----------



## Toke

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



flashfiend said:


> I was thinking of a regulator but I don't know of any regulator that would handle the voltage discussed here.



You could bolt e.g. 10 LM317's to the back of the heatsink, each connected in parallel through it's own 1,2 Ohm 2W effect resistor. 
That would limit the current to 10A.

They would be eating the effect of any voltage more than 1,25V above needed, so it would likely be an good idea to replace a battery or two with dummies.

Then again, LED's appear rather resilient to direct drive, so replacing a battery or two would likely work on it's own.


----------



## Techjunkie

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Holy cow! An LED HOTWIRE!







Would love to see what this can do with more throwy reflectors...


----------



## Al Combs

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



overdog said:


> @Al Combs: good idea to use some other reflectors for better throw, the Ledil-S are really floody- you suggested to use IMS-27´s or Khatod P7´s- I have no experience with them, and I would have to rasp them down cause the diameter of 27mm would not fit in the head, I did something similar for a triple SST-90 setup in my Silver Star with DX P60 drop-in reflectors and got really better results, so I am thinking about trying some of your suggested reflectors for this light, I want to see a laserlike beam


I guess it's too late to help with this light since your stars are already glued to that massive heatsink. The pdf I have on IMS reflectors says the IMS-27 is 1.094" or 27.79 mm in diameter. You can fit 7 IMS-27's in a circle 91.84 mm in diameter. The 8th one will fit in the center once your machinist drills an offset hole to intersect the wire conduit. Actually there's room for a 36.26 mm reflector in the center. I've never personally tried IMS-27's with an SST-90. Perhaps someone who has can chime in here. The photo Der Wichtel posted of his reflector's beamshot looks much better than the Ledil Boom Spot. He listed them in his sales thread as 23 mm diameter. You wouldn't have to worry about the donut using Luminus LED's. With your SSR-90's thermal epoxied in place, they might be a better experiment for this light. Besides you have the flashaholic bug bad, you'll be back next month. :naughty:


----------



## marlon1911

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Can you destroy your camera when you light on the lense?

Mit dem Ding kannst Du zum Flughafen fahren und die Flugzeuge vom 
Himmel holen.

Want to have it


----------



## CaveDude

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Now THAT'S cool (or hot, if you prefer)! I was wondering what 'the plan' was. 

Can't wait to see photos of the burn marks this thing must leave on that poor hotel.


----------



## Aircraft800

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Insane project! 70 story building lit by a flashlight! Definitely a LED record for CPF.


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Thank you for nice comments & your interest!

@ MikeAusC: you are right, although it was really not so easy to take this photo on my own, right hand the camera and left the light:sweat:...
...and this building is dark and has a rough surface- so only reflections are to get from inside the building through the windows from white top of the rooms... But may other reflectors will make a better work...

@ Toka, flashfiend & Toke: I was thinking of a controler or a regulator- but at all I have no idea without making things complicated- so I decided to allow this light to be bright and nothing else...

@ Yitao, Techjunkie, Al Combs: I will put in some other reflectors, as you can see in Der Wichtels comparison, the ledils are really no throwers, the IMS could be an alternative, if I cut them in lenght from top, diameter will decline to get them besides on another without placing one emitter into the middle of the heatsink, ( to my mind putting one or more emitters in the middle between the others will cause problems in heatmanagement, because the emitters outside send their heat not only outside the heatsink to pass it away outside the head, they also send it to the inner of the heatsink, so emitters in the middle may have trouble to send their heat to anywhere- I think, this could cause trouble to the emitters, some blueish light out ouf the middle :candle:...)
Yitaos reflectors focus very well, I tried them out for my silver star, but in this case I used the DX P60 reflectors, almost similar result but it did not hurt so much to cut those cheap ones down- Yitaos do their job very good now in a triple P7 for a friend of mine.

So the plan is to put in some other reflectors for more throw- thank you for your help to find them, more suggestions are welcome as long as the SST-90 is still not completely explored...

Best regards,
Steffen.
:wave:


----------



## User3451

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Wish I had the skills to make somthing like that! Its bloody brilliant!


----------



## Dioni

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

My goodness.. 

I wonder what did the occupants of the building thought when were lighted up.


----------



## Nasty

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

So there I was, in the hotel room with my wife...everything was going great.

Then this blinding light suddenly fills the room and ruins the mood entirely.


----------



## N10

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

those beamshots made me LOL..genius man!


----------



## Fichtenelch

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

The guys from frankfurt airport called again...you should turn off your flashlight please.

Great light and great work!


----------



## Techjunkie

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



overdog said:


> @ Yitao, Techjunkie, Al Combs: I will put in some other reflectors, as you can see in Der Wichtels comparison, the ledils are really no throwers, the IMS could be an alternative, if I cut them in lenght from top, diameter will decline to get them besides on another without placing one emitter into the middle of the heatsink, ( to my mind putting one or more emitters in the middle between the others will cause problems in heatmanagement, because the emitters outside send their heat not only outside the heatsink to pass it away outside the head, they also send it to the inner of the heatsink, so emitters in the middle may have trouble to send their heat to anywhere- I think, this could cause trouble to the emitters, some blueish light out ouf the middle :candle:...)
> So the plan is to put in some other reflectors for more throw- thank you for your help to find them, more suggestions are welcome as long as the SST-90 is still not completely explored...


 
If you bumped it down to 7 emitters in the standard 7-up honeycomb format, would you be able to fit the larger reflectors then? What you'd use in lumens you'd more than make up for in intensity.

You're running direct drive from 8 batteries now, so you'd need to either replace one with a dummy or use two Der Wichtel drivers to regulate a string of three and a string of four. The upshots to the drivers and 8/7 battery/emitter ratio is that you'd trade the heat and shortened runtime of overdriving 8 emitters for a prolonged max output (9A) of 7 emitters.


----------



## Nasty

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Need to get this to market as a kit for M*g hosts...

My credit card is calling to you!


----------



## 661randyg

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

the morning star reports: 276 people showed up last night at our local hospital complaining of headaches and seeing dark spots when thier eyes are closed after looking at bright light near ground level. the HOSPITAL INN reports that they had to set up a emergency triage due to the overflow of people. many people believe this could have been a ufo due to the 8 small spots in thier eyes in a circular shape like a ufo, but this reporter finds it hard to believe being right in the middle of a town square. we will keep you posted as rumer has it the reflector lens will be changed to a longer throw design.

is that about right? im almost allways trying to make my lights brighter but to me this is way over kill. but all in all i have to compliment you on a fine job. WHEN I BURNT OUT MY LIGHT SWITCH ON A TYPICAL LONG NARROW 2 18650 BATT. FLASHLIGHT AFTER INSTALLING THE 5 R2 LED DROPIN I WENT TO RADIO SHACK AND FOUND A SMALL FLAT ROCKER SWITCH RATED AT 15 AMPS THAT FIT NICELY IN THE END CAP. (i capt that because ive read that many people are haveing a hard time finding high enough amperage switches that fit) 

if this light is this impressive now, with deeper longer throw reflectors it will be remarkable. you have such a large area of leds that will give you a great amount of flood by itself. and im guessing all that bright flood close to you is somewhat blinding to you, at least enough to lose your night vision or make you uncomfortable. ( you need your night vision to duck when people start throwing rocks at you)

i learned not to use my extremly powerful 35 watt hid lantern close to home when i accidently blinded this girl and from a great distance she threaten my life it i didnt turn it off



along with a few cuss words not appropiate here.

take care, randy or as a past friend used to say on this forum cheers.


----------



## Dioni

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



Fichtenelch said:


> The guys from frankfurt airport called again...you should turn off your flashlight please.


 
LOL


----------



## DIWdiver

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



overdog said:


> Thank you for nice comments & your interest!
> 
> I was thinking of a controler or a regulator- but at all I have no idea without making things complicated- so I decided to allow this light to be bright and nothing else...
> 
> :wave:


 

So I was thinking of modding a divelight to hold 3 or 4 SST-90's (or maybe -50's for tighter beam), and thinking this would be a monster light. NOT ANY MORE, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!

Kudos though, for a totally sick build:sick2:.

Regulating the current would only reduce the output, which is rather contrary to the original design intent:scowl:. However, as someone pointed out, you may not lose too many lumens dropping from 13A to 9 or 10A.

If you're interested in a driver I can mod one of my IS1006 drivers (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/264687) to handle 30V or more. It would add about 0.3V drop at 10A (maybe less in a custom build), but it would remove the stress from the switch and give you some regulated control over the output, and in your particular setup the efficiency would actually be very high, even challenging a switcher to match it.

D


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Thank you for nice and crazy comments to andy a0774, Dioni, Nasty, N10, chicojneto, Fichtenelch, Techjunkie, 661randyg and DIWdiver.

@ DIWdiver: This sound like a good solution to make me stop thinking each time when I push the switch about this animated film from 
the 1960 where they sing this song “duck and cover”… 
And to my mind you are completely right when you say, that dropping from 13Ah to 10 or 9Ah will not be very visible in total lumens 
out of the front. And if its only one driver, not 4 or 8 in series or parallel things will not get more complicated, only better…

@ Techjunkie: thinking about removing only just one emitter will make my fingers refuse this work....
No, just kidding, I agree to you, but may I found some reflectors which will give more intensity to 
the beam of the light without removing only one emitter:

26650 host with SST-90 and the 3 reflectors together:
*



*

modified Fraen reflector 7°:
*



*

original Ledil Lily-S for SST-90:
*



*

modified reflector from DX P60 drop in module:
*



*

If there is no other idea I will order some more of the DX cheap ones and practice some rasping with my fingers without hurting myself….
Best regards,
Steffen.
:wave:


----------



## archer6817j

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

do you know the SKU# for the DX reflectors?


----------



## DIWdiver

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



overdog said:


> ...
> @ DIWdiver: This sound like a good solution to make me stop thinking each time when I push the switch about this animated film from
> the 1960 where they sing this song “duck and cover”…
> And to my mind you are completely right when you say, that dropping from 13Ah to 10 or 9Ah will not be very visible in total lumens
> out of the front. And if its only one driver, not 4 or 8 in series or parallel things will not get more complicated, only better…
> ...
> 
> Best regards,
> Steffen.
> :wave:


Okay, I'm thinking about voltages, and it looks like the IMR 18650 cells you are using are going to rapidly drop below 3.5V during 10A discharge. This isn't enough to get 10A through an SST-90 unless you really lucked out and super-low voltage bins. Did you notice the lamp getting dimmer during the first 10-30 seconds?

Can you take a reading of the voltage on the LED string during discharge? Based on the measurements LuxLuthor made here, I can't see you getting 10A for more than 20-30 seconds, even with direct drive. Maybe I'm missing something?:shrug:

Assuming you only want "full blast", the driver could be made to drop as little as 0.1V, but I wonder if it's even worth it. Maybe DD is okay for these.

D


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

@ DIWdiver: thank you for offering help, I think you are right, its okay for this light to run on DD.

@ archer6817j: its SKU5937.

best regards,
Steffen.
:wave:


----------



## Xacto

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

@overdog

What a freakin' great light. I bet the guys from Fraport Tower wondered if a new runway opened up in downtown Frankfurt and no-one told them.

I bet I could have seen the light from Schwetzingen if I had known of your test.... okay....kidding.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Trancersteve

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

That is an obscene amount of light!

I bet you scared the crap outta the people in those buildings!

A truly amazing build :huh:


----------



## rizky_p

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

S**T you even dare doing a white wall testing on that beast lol...


----------



## CKOD

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



rizky_p said:


> S**T you even dare doing a white wall testing on that beast lol...


 Any other color would simply ignite :nana:


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Thank you Thorsten ( Schwetzingen, formerly known as "Sunshine Live" city :thumbsup Trancersteve, risky_p and CKOD... 

Today I ordered the reflectors, hopefully in 2 weeks I can go on with modding to improve the intensity of the beam...

best regards,
Steffen.
:wave:


----------



## naiter

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*


Every time I visit this website I discover something else that blows my mind.

WTF is wrong with you guys?!? I always thought I was extreme, but this is nuts!

Great light. The brightness hurt my eyes just from the pictures.


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

...Great to see CPF back again!

Thank you Greta and thanks to all who helped to bring it back!!!


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

..I updated the first post with missing pics and beamshots, also please take a look HERE ! (..hate myself for doing this- were is the lottery-win when you need it...)

Best regards,
Steffen.


----------



## yliu

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

AMAZING!!!! you should build a quad CSM-360 light!


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Thank you!
Great idea, but to my mind not easy to get four of them into any portable flashlighthead and also it will not be easy to find some reflectors that will focus the light to some acceptable beam.. This weekend I finished a quad xm-l u2 light, 5 modes, highest at about more than 6Ah, fourth at 3,5 Ah, nice focused beam.. I will post pics next week in forum.. hope you will like it..

best regards,
Steffen
:wave:


----------



## Kameny

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Hi I really want to know if this flashlight it's on sale or if there is any possibility to buy those type of leds.. or where can I find them. 
Thx


----------



## The_bad_Frag

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



Kameny said:


> Hi I really want to know if this flashlight it's on sale or if there is any possibility to buy those type of leds.. or where can I find them.
> Thx



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ossus-Led-Flashlight-18.000-lumens-Price-drop Sold.


----------



## AutoTech

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Wow.

Anyone else remember the scene from National Lampoons christmas vacation where Clarke flicks his xmas lights on and the neighbours get blinded? It's what crossed my mind when I saw the pics of it lighting up the buildings.


----------



## brunoartilheiro

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Hi, did you used any driver? I'm trying to do something like this...

-3x luminus sst-90 in line
-3+3 18650 4000mA (11.1V / 8000mA)

Is it possible to this without driver? Can i add a dimmer? What driver and dimmer?

I wish that you can help because i don't understand very much about this


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

@ brunoartilheiro: in a triple SST-90 lots of combinations are possible, to my mind the SST-90 in special for this triple combination need three things at first: very good heatsinking, compared to other emitters bigger wires for the higher amperage (f.e. 20 or better 18awg silver coated teflon wire) and nothing but IMR cells for excellent and save power. Next four links may help you to build your light: 

this , alsothis , andthis , andthat .

best regards,
Steffen.
:wave:


----------



## cartones5

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Hello

Can you make for me a Fat Star Octa-90 Colossus Led 8xSST Flashligt?

Please, contact me:

[email protected]
msn: [email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

hello cartones5,
thank you for interest, but I will not build another light like this,
best regards,
steffen
:wave:


----------



## 207Copper

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Best light build I have seen so far. Did anyone ever get a link on where to purchase the emitters?


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

..thank you- emitters are meanwhile to purchase from lots of distributors. I got mine from amu-electronics. 

best from Frankfurt,
Steffen
:wave:


----------



## Hoop

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Wouldn't it be 13.22 amps / 8 = 1.65 amps per led so more like 4,000 lumens?


----------



## Al Combs

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



Hoop said:


> Wouldn't it be 13.22 amps / 8 = 1.65 amps per led so more like 4,000 lumens?





overdog said:


> ...the SST-90 emitters, connected together in series and glued to the
> massive heatsink for the modamag 4" Turbo Head:


The LED's are wired in series, not parallel. And since current is everywhere the same in a series circuit...


----------



## jcw122

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

This rocks! I would have loved to see warmer LEDs used tho...lots of beam showing up in the photos.


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Thank you- my fingers will never forget rasping down the P60 drop-in reflectors by hand with an old rasp
to get better beam than with the Ledil Lily reflectors , but it was worth it...
:wave:


----------



## Nanomiser

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

I'd like to do something similar with my H22A Mammoth. Great work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Hello Nanomiser,
the H22A Mammoth host is excellent for your idea. If you have some questions, please feel free to ask...
Good luck for your built!
best regards from Frankfurt,
Steffen
:wave:


----------



## wannabe333

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

can you make the heatsink for sale?


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Hi wannabe33,
sorry for late reply- at this time I have none left, but I can tell you the measurements of the round piece of aluminium you need: 
70mm diameter and 25mm height.
best regards,
Steffen
:wave:


----------



## stephdudu

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Hi,

First, I want to tell you : GREAT JOB for your flashlight !
I want to creat a frontale light for fishing the night and I saw your wonderful light !
I have some question :
- I thingh use a emitter LED long time will heat the light very quickly ? --> How many time can you touch your light when it is cold.(to put on head if it's possible...)
- how many times can you use your light in continue with your batterie ?
- you must stop flashlight a long time after use because aluminium must be too hot (I think). So, how many time you must stop to refresh flashlight ?

Many Thanks,

Stéphan

There is no reason to quote in it's entirety the opening post, quote deleted - Norm


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



stephdudu said:


> Hi,
> 
> First, I want to tell you : GREAT JOB for your flashlight !
> I want to creat a frontale light for fishing the night and I saw your wonderful light !
> I have some question :
> - I thingh use a emitter LED long time will heat the light very quickly ? --> How many time can you touch your light when it is cold.(to put on head if it's possible...)
> - how many times can you use your light in continue with your batterie ?
> - you must stop flashlight a long time after use because aluminium must be too hot (I think). So, how many time you must stop to refresh flashlight ?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Stéphan
> 
> Hello Stephan,
> 
> thank you for nice words- nice to see, that you are impressed by the pics.. but sorry, this light is may way too bright from my view for fishing or anything else to point at anything living- it has just been made to be bright-nothing else & no serious use for nothing..
> thanks & best regards,
> Steffen.
> 
> 
> There is no reason to quote in it's entirety the opening post, quote deleted - Norm


----------



## LarsB

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

What happened to all the images (especially the astounding beamshots) from the initial posting (on page 1 of this thread)?!?
Is there an alternate source?!?
Thank you!


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Thanks for informing me- the pics still should be visible in thread- all my other threads work and these pictures are hosted at the same place. 
I have no idea, may something crashed in the first post- anyone experienced with this problem and can help to solve it? 
Thanks,
Steffen

"Edit: in first post pictures have been relinked, should work now...."
:wave:


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

...thanks for 70.000 views! 
best regards,
Steffen
:wave:


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

...has anyone an idea, where the Luminous SST-90 GP-binning emitter is available?
Thanks,
Steffen


----------



## LarsB

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



overdog said:


> ...has anyone an idea, where the Luminous SST-90 GP-binning emitter is available?
> Thanks,
> Steffen



Does this bin exist at all?!?
I can't find it in the specs: http://www.luminus.com/products/Luminus_SST90_BinningLabeling.pdf
(Via http://www.luminus.com/products/white.html)

Otherwise, have you tried http://www.mouser.com/Luminus-Devic...ers/High-Power-LEDs-White/_/N-8usfj?P=1yzu5p9 ?
(Via http://www.mouser.com/Optoelectronics/LED-Lighting/LED-Emitters/High-Power-LEDs-White/_/N-8usfj/)

Good luck!


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*



LarsB said:


> Does this bin exist at all?!?
> I can't find it in the specs: http://www.luminus.com/products/Luminus_SST90_BinningLabeling.pdf
> (Via http://www.luminus.com/products/white.html)
> 
> Otherwise, have you tried http://www.mouser.com/Luminus-Devic...ers/High-Power-LEDs-White/_/N-8usfj?P=1yzu5p9 ?
> (Via http://www.mouser.com/Optoelectronics/LED-Lighting/LED-Emitters/High-Power-LEDs-White/_/N-8usfj/)
> 
> Good luck!



Hi Lars,
tried mouser may 4 or 5 months ago, item was listed but out of stock- you are right, the emitter is not to find anywhere anymore, but: 
http://flashlightwiki.com/Luminus
and see this flashlight from a serious seller:
http://www.amazon.com/Eagletac-Rechargeable-Charger-Adapter-included/dp/B00AFCG0RK 


????


----------



## LarsB

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Hi Steffen,
the problem is that only very few bins will actually make it to the consumer market level and will be sold as retail.
The vast majority of bins will only be sold in huge quantities to enterprises and MAYBE to some wholesalers.
LarsB


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

...as time goes on- received this: http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S022075 and added it to a mag 4d, performed by 4x 1D battery- got about 10 amps at tailcap.... bright!



LarsB said:


> Hi Steffen,
> the problem is that only very few bins will actually make it to the consumer market level and will be sold as retail.
> The vast majority of bins will only be sold in huge quantities to enterprises and MAYBE to some wholesalers.
> LarsB


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

Sorry for late reply and no answering to my mailbox... 
To some requests: I will not rebuilt this light. 
Videos on youtube are not available any more, sorry.

best regards,
Steffen


----------



## overdog

*Re: "Fat Star" Octa 8x SST-90 Colossus Led Flashlight @ 18.000 lumens -more beamshots*

..thanks for lots of mails to advice me of that all the pics of my other sst-90 buids in CPF-threads are not visible any more.. 
I only could save the ones in this thread, all others are lost, picture host changed something and I am not able to recover them at this time..
Question: anyone has an opportunity to offer a modamag colossus in complete - I have some new ideas... please pm me...
best regards,
steffen


----------

